# There is only one happiness in life, to love and be loved



## vicsmith

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and need help , a lot  of  help, with my Romanian.

But for starters I need help with a phrase.

"There is only one happiness in life, to love and be loved."

Thank you in advance for your help.

Vic


----------



## Trisia

Hi there, vicsmith, welcome to the Romanian forum.

I can give it a try, just to get things started, and we'll see, it's quite possible that some other members will have better ideas.

"Există doar o fericire în viaţă, să iubeşti şi să fii iubit."


----------



## vicsmith

Trisia,  

Thank you for your help.

Vic


----------



## Bloomenherz

Hello,

Here´s another try: 

*Un singur lucru te face fericit pe lume: sa iubesti si sa fii iubit.* 

Best, 

B.


----------

